# Lodge at Horseshoe Resort, anyone had recent stays?



## matbec (May 2, 2008)

Hi. 
Has anyone stayed at The Lodge at Horseshoe Resort (RCI #0580) recently? What are the units like? I'm looking at a 2BR for Feb/Mar 2009, but can't find any info on the resort website about the 2BR floorplan.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## moonstone (May 2, 2008)

Sorry its been 20 yrs since we stayed there, before we moved up here 15 mins away from it! I havent seen any major renovations going on there so I assume the floor plan is basically the same. We were on the top flooor and when you walked into the unit the kitchen was to the right & the 2nd bedroom was on the left. Straight ahead was the dining/livingroom (beside/behind the kitchen) and the master bedroom was to the left off the livingroom (beside/behind the 2nd bedrm). I'm pretty sure there was a 3 pc ensuite in the master and a 2nd full bathroom accessable from the hall and 2nd bedroom. The livingroom had a (gas?)fireplace in the corner and also sliding patio doors opening to the smallish balcony. The balcony side of the building faces the ski hill (west)and the other side (entrance door & 2nd bedrm) faces the parking lot/ laneway to the rest of the complex (hotel units).
Hope this helps!
~Diane


----------



## matbec (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, Diane. We were thinking of going there to try the snow tubing, as Blue Mountain has closed their Tube Town 

It sounds like it's a fairly standard resort and while it will likely meet out needs, Krystyna tells me that I shouldn't use a super-trader to get there. Although I would prefer to spend a few days, it sounds like we might as well just make a day trip out of it.

So, thank you both for your help.


----------



## wackymother (May 3, 2008)

We were supposed to go there in August but now we have a conflict so will need to cancel. I hear their spa is very nice!


----------

